# unresolved dependency: org.apache.logging.log4j#log4j-core-java9;2.16.0: not found



## Kite2000 (14. Dez 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich versuche mit Hilfe von YVI in Eclipse die neueste Version von Log4J zu downloaden

<dependency org="org.apache.logging.log4j" name="log4j-api" rev="2.16.0" />
<dependency org="org.apache.logging.log4j" name="log4j-core" rev="2.16.0" />

Dabei erhalte ich aber folgende Fehlermeldung:
....
unresolved dependency: org.apache.logging.log4j#log4j-api-java9;2.16.0: not found
unresolved dependency: org.apache.logging.log4j#log4j-core-java9;2.16.0: not found
..
Kann mit jemand hier weiterhelfen?

Danke.


----------



## kneitzel (14. Dez 2021)

Was für ein Repository nutzt du? Nutzt Du evtl. einen Mirror, der das noch nicht hat? 2.16.0 ist ja gestern erst erschienen. Oder ein Problem mit dem Netzwerk?

repo1.maven.org hat die Daten aber korrekt bereitgestellt.


----------



## Kite2000 (14. Dez 2021)

Halllo,

wir haben mittlerweile folgende Lösung gefunden:

<dependency org="org.apache.logging.log4j" name="log4j-api" rev="2.16.0">
            <exclude module="log4j-api-java9" />
</dependency>
<dependency org="org.apache.logging.log4j" name="log4j-core" rev="2.16.0">
            <exclude module="log4j-core-java9" />
</dependency>

Damit umgehen wir vermutlich die beschriebene Problematik.

Mit Gradle hat es einwandfrei funktioniert, scheinbar hat nur IVY das Problem.

Danke.

MfG


----------



## Oneixee5 (14. Dez 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Was für ein Repository nutzt du? Nutzt Du evtl. einen Mirror, der das noch nicht hat? 2.16.0 ist ja gestern erst erschienen. Oder ein Problem mit dem Netzwerk?
> 
> repo1.maven.org hat die Daten aber korrekt bereitgestellt.


Der Fehler passiert, wenn Java 8 verwendet wird. "exclude" ist die richte Lösung.


----------



## Kite2000 (14. Dez 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldung, und Bestätigung.
Wir hatten es auch schon mit einer neueren Version getestet aber gleiche Fehlermeldung.
Egal, Hauptsache es ist eine Lösung gefunden.


----------

